# Mach 3 CNC Software



## Cedem (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Is anyone in the group using Mach 3 CNC software? I am using it on my EZ Router machine and find that it requires a good bit of learning time. The plus side of it is that I have control over every aspect of how the computer interfaces with the machine. The down side is the same thing. With such "control" you have many variables and settings to attend to just to get going.

Any opinions out there?

Cedem


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

I use Mach3 with my Joes CastCNC router with 2.2KW spindle. I have it setup for modbus control of the spindle, have it powering all four motors (Y and A are slaved, X and Z) and using inputs for home switches and a touch plate.


----------



## Cedem (Nov 18, 2010)

bloomingtonmike said:


> I use Mach3 with my Joes CastCNC router with 2.2KW spindle. I have it setup for modbus control of the spindle, have it powering all four motors (Y and A are slaved, X and Z) and using inputs for home switches and a touch plate.


Thanks Mikie for your reply. Sounds like you are a power user of Mach3. 

Slowly I am getting the hang og it. I see from this forum that there is a lot of experience to draw on when I need help. After some tome I now have my machine running properly.

I am using a PCable 3 HP router and for the jobs I have planned it will work OK.

Thanks again for your comeback.

Cedem


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Cedem said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is anyone in the group using Mach 3 CNC software? I am using it on my EZ Router machine and find that it requires a good bit of learning time. The plus side of it is that I have control over every aspect of how the computer interfaces with the machine. The down side is the same thing. With such "control" you have many variables and settings to attend to just to get going.
> 
> ...


What are you having to adjust? Did EZ Router not have Mach 3 set up already?


----------



## Cedem (Nov 18, 2010)

Noob said:


> What are you having to adjust? Did EZ Router not have Mach 3 set up already?


Most of my problems came from the Z axis stepper motor. After many trials and errors I found that the motor was not "tuned" to give correct unit (inch) response to Gcode commands.

Another problem I had was that the (0,0) origin of the machine was in the upper right corner instead of the lower left. I installed additional limits on the X and Y axis and changed the home position to what seems to be standard use.

When I got the machine I did not order a computer with it because I have tons of them. Mach 3 was partially set up. Problems with one stepper drive required replacing the drive.

Once I got the Z axis motor tuned properly and the X and Y axis where they should be everything seems to be working pretty good.

Sorry for the long monologe. Machine seems good now. THANKS for asking.

Cedem


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel like with a G540 and with spindle using modbus I get off easy in Mach setup. It has soooo many options. Adding a 4th axis lathe will be a great test!


----------



## JimInWoodstock (Mar 12, 2012)

*Alternatives to Mach 3*

Almost all the lower priced CNC routers reference Mach 3 software. Are there (better?) alternatives that do basically the same things as Mach 3?


----------



## micsit1 (Jul 21, 2010)

specifically what are you looking for?
Michel
from Israel


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

JimInWoodstock said:


> Almost all the lower priced CNC routers reference Mach 3 software. Are there (better?) alternatives that do basically the same things as Mach 3?


Jim,

There is other software available besides Mach3. If by better you mean cheaper then I suggest you look at the Linux programs. I don't have any experience with it however I hear good things about it. I am not a Linux type of guy. 

Enhanced Machine Controller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
LinuxCNC.org

I use Mach3 because It is windows based and does what I want it to do. The documentation is thorough (actually info overload). At first I hesitated to pay $175 for it but after playing with the demo I realized it was a great value. Your mileage may vary.

Bill


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I started using Mach3 about 4-5 years ago and I did find it intimidating at the beginning but the manual which comes with it is pretty good and starting slowly from basic operations eventually got the hang of it.

Now I think of it as the best you can find for the money (and don’t forget the LazyCam which comes along for free) depending on your needs.


----------



## npalen (Nov 12, 2011)

I,ve used Mach3 for several years on my CNC router with servo drive and would hate to give it up. I did experience some issues with keyboard lockup when running a program but a line filter recently installed should take care of that. The keyboard would be inoperative for maybe twenty or thirty seconds after turning off the VFD.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

npalen said:


> I,ve used Mach3 for several years on my CNC router with servo drive and would hate to give it up. I did experience some issues with keyboard lockup when running a program but a line filter recently installed should take care of that. The keyboard would be inoperative for maybe twenty or thirty seconds after turning off the VFD.


Somehow I don't believe your problem is related to Mach3

Did you ever asked the question to the Mach3 forum? A lot of experienced people there and very helpfull. Solved for me tons of questions


----------



## npalen (Nov 12, 2011)

kolias said:


> Somehow I don't believe your problem is related to Mach3
> 
> Did you ever asked the question to the Mach3 forum? A lot of experienced people there and very helpfull. Solved for me tons of questions


Yes, I did ask about it on the Mach3 forum and no I don't think Mach3 had anything to do with the problem. The concensus was that the VFD was creating back EMF (noise) on the 220VAC line feeding the VFD. This noise was affecting the PC and keyboard causing the issue. I've done two things within the last week: First, I installed a plug-in line filter with surge suppressor ahead of the PC and, second, I've installed a line filter just ahead of the VFD on the 220VAC. That should also prevent the electrical noise from affecting other electronic devices in the shop.
Jeff at Soigeneris.com where I sourced the VFD line filter is very helpful with answering questions.


----------

